# Adoption advice UK



## spidergirl

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could help me or give any advice, me and my DH are looking in too adoption. We where wondering if anyone could just talk us through how we start the ball rolling and how much it will cot etc. We have been thinking about adopting for a while now, we would really love a child and have been trying for our own for 5 years now. We found out that we we only had a 5% chance of getting pregnant 3 years ago and since then have had 2 failed ICSI. I come from a broken home and had a horrible childhood, so i love the idea of giving a child the childhood i never had. We would be so grateful for any help that you can give or even can tell us of any help websites to visit thank you.


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi spider, I think I remember you from ages ago asking advice about meds, and think you are in a similar area to me. So Google adoption 22 and you should get lots of info! x x x :hugs:


----------



## Loski83

Hi spider, hope your doing ok. Adoption costs in uk should only be your medicals and any changes you may need to make to your house to make it safe for child. You could go along to information days at your local adoption agencies. I would definetly try local authority and voluntary agencies and see which one feels right for you cause that makes a big difference.


----------



## spidergirl

Hi thank you both very much that is very helpful thank you it means a lot :hugs: xx


----------



## CareBear

Echoing what previous posters hav said, look at your local authority's website and they shoul have a fostering and adoption page which will give you a contact number to make an initial enquiry with.


----------

